# Premier league



## tkern (Aug 14, 2013)

Top six predictions.

Mine:

Man u
Arsenal
Man city
Chelsea
Tottenham
Sunderland


----------



## Brad Gibson (Aug 15, 2013)

Chelsea ftw!


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 15, 2013)

I believe it will be a rough year with Moyes for United , Chelsea with the "one" being back is my favorite


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 15, 2013)

Man United
Chelsea 
Man City
Spurs
Liverpool
Arsenal

If Arsenal don't buy a big player quick they'll get left behind big time


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 15, 2013)

As a diehard Gunner, I'm afraid stevenStefano might be correct. I like the core of our squad, but we're way too thin up front, at the back, and in the holding midfield position.

I'd guess that we'll see something like this:

Chelsea
Man City (either of the top two could win it)
Spurs (if they keep Bale)
Man United
Arsenal 
Liverpool


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 15, 2013)

well being that Tottenham no longer has Dempsy I think they are gunna feel it.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 15, 2013)

Assuming no further player moves (unlikely)

Chelsea
Man City
Man Utd
Arsenal
Spurs
Liverpool

Relegated:

Palace
Hull
Sunderland


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 15, 2013)

tkern said:


> Top six predictions.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



Bold.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I haven't followed the player shuffling enough to know what is going on this season. But I would also assume that the usual suspects will prevail. More details once I read more. Of course, I am much more excited about the start of the Bundesliga. 

Stefan


----------



## tkern (Aug 15, 2013)

I think Sunderland is going to do something this year. Relegated? Not a chance. The same teams that came up this year are going back down. Crystal palace might stay and Newcastle goes down in their spot.


----------



## welshstar (Aug 15, 2013)

Cardiff or Swansea !!!

Go Wales


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 19, 2013)

Well it looks like I was right about Arsenal. They're in panic-buy mode now


----------



## Anton (Aug 19, 2013)

SPURS!


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 19, 2013)

Ugh, not looking forward to Arsenals year, I honestly don't see them finishing in the top four. Spurs look a decent side this year even without Bale, I don't think Dempsey was working at Spurs anyway, he did terrible last year, don't see how they will miss him. Chelsea kind of scares me this year with Lukaku and gotta love having Mourinho back, he is way too funny and he obviously trusts David Luis at the back as much as I do, noticed he sat against Hull, wow, that was their future Captain before Mourinho took over(I personally think he should be a midfielder). They might be my pick if Rooney can disrupt Moyes enough to throw United's year off. City really needs Silva back to where he was, and oh look he scored today, not sure how I feel about City at the moment. Lets go for this.

United/Chelsea shootout this year.
City
Tottenham
Arsenal (Hopefully push for changes, even without CL)
Everton
Liverpool
Hmmm, that Sunderland statement is bold, but I like it, they have made a ton of moves. As for relegations, I agree, I am not sure the new teams have what it takes to stay up, can't wait for some Swansea Cardiff matches though. Hopefully someone rises up, I thought before the season Newcastle and Aston Villa might look likely with Hull to get relegated, but I'm not too sure. Some of those middle table teams aren't looking the brightest, hopefully it will allow someone to stay up, always love to see that.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Cardiff! 

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 25, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Go Cardiff!
> 
> Stefan



The stadium was rocking today


----------



## welshstar (Aug 25, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> The stadium was rocking today



Tim

Where in Wales ?

Wrexham originally for me, now Chicago

Very similar places !!!!!!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 25, 2013)

welshstar said:


> Tim
> 
> Where in Wales ?
> 
> ...



Originally from Pembs, exiled to England, then Boston, MA, now back across the pond and at the match today.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 29, 2013)

I am a life long gunner fan, they need to do something and quickly. podolski can only do so much


----------



## tkern (Aug 30, 2013)

I think Podolski is out on injury.


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 30, 2013)

Arsenal were linked with Higuain, Suarez, Benzema, Rooney and Mata. They just bought Mathieu Flamini. They've left it too late to buy anyone, you know the expression about closing the stable door after the horse has bolted


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 30, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> Arsenal were linked with Higuain, Suarez, Benzema, Rooney and Mata. They just bought Mathieu Flamini. They've left it too late to buy anyone, you know the expression about closing the stable door after the horse has bolted



they were linked to everyone and did nothing. arsenal fans were going nuts that they really didnt get anyone during the window. podolski is injured but so is arteta and ox arsenal is looking pretty sad to get top 4 again.


----------



## tkern (Aug 30, 2013)

You still have a couple days. Plus a solid midfield. Having Giroud step up a bit backed by Walcott and Carzola isn't a bad shake. And after seeing a few games, I'm unfortunately leaning towards Chelsea taking it. Early, I know but It's a damn good team.


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 30, 2013)

giroud pretty much shows up in spurts, walcott is the best player they have, and carzola is consistant. we shall see what they do.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 21, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Assuming no further player moves (unlikely)
> 
> Chelsea
> Man City
> ...



Thought that Sunderland top 6 prediction was a bit bold. Looking ominous for them already, hammered by WBA today.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 21, 2013)

Liverpool upset today by Southampton


----------



## tkern (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright, the window is closed. Predictions?


----------

